# Ebay Gold buttons



## vango57 (Aug 29, 2012)

Has anyone seen the "buttons" on Ebay for sale. No chimneys and I am believing they may just be the whole pins melted together.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 29, 2012)

vango57 said:


> Has anyone seen the "buttons" on Ebay for sale. No chimneys and I am believing they may just be the whole pins melted together.



If you are looking for gold to purchase, there are many people on the forum with a great reputation that would be happy to sell gold to you, and you can be sure that what they tell you, is truth.

Just post and ask. Far better than buying some arbitrary weird melted glob on eBay.

Scott


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 29, 2012)

vango57 said:


> Has anyone seen the "buttons" on Ebay for sale. No chimneys and I am believing they may just be the whole pins melted together.



You probably meant to say pipe not chimneys.
And yes, they are just pins melted together and poured to water. Gold content is therefore less than tenth of a %.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 29, 2012)

I have. One poor gentleman over on fleabay bought $1200 worth of these. The return was null basically. Here's the pic. Some go as far as to dip them in plating solutions. Others leave the flux on it to give it the smoke and mirrors validity it needs to sell. Oh look!!!! It must be gold, it has flux on it!!!!! Sad on the buyers part.  
I could say more but i want. It will come to light! Those here will know when they see it. Pisses me off!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 29, 2012)

Palladium, you are right, 100% right, specially considering the current situation we both have knowledge of that just came to light today.

It makes me angry, there are so many honest and hard working people on this forum that are trying, very hard, to elevate the status of refining. Then we have these mentally constipated wastes of carbon on eBay, selling their lies and making the rest of us look bad.

I would like to see a section about fraudulent eBay listings, so that the people who wish to do so, can complain to eBay and have them removed. Or at the very least people who are potentially at risk to falling victim to these scams, can go, read, and educate themselves so they don't make the same mistake so many others do.

Grrrrrrr

Scott


----------



## Palladium (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/31-3-g-melted-drop-of-scrap-computer-Gold-plated-pins-for-Gold-Recovery-/300771808414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460765949e


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 30, 2012)

Palladium said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/31-3-g-melted-drop-of-scrap-computer-Gold-plated-pins-for-Gold-Recovery-/300771808414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460765949e



They are computer recyclers?

The entire post is comical, really. Seems that someone industrious could offer their services to refine their pines before they get a chance to ruin it by making a "drop" of it. 

Unreal...

Scott


----------



## vango57 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah, I felt it had to be a fraud and yes I did mean pipes. I have a good reputation with Ebay and perhaps I will inform them of the BS that is going on, nothing but Fraud.
Thanks for all the replies.
Van


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Aug 31, 2012)

Palladium said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/31-3-g-melted-drop-of-scrap-computer-Gold-plated-pins-for-Gold-Recovery-/300771808414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460765949e




I'm appalled at the fact that some poor soul bought the s-crap for $26!! :shock: I wish the poor souls on eBay had the luck of dealing with some of the forum members here like I have. They would be 20times better off, but alas a fool and their money...


----------



## zenophryk (Sep 10, 2012)

So I just looked at the E-bay listing. Am I missing something? Have they edited it since it was posted here? It dosn't apear to me to be fraud. It states that these are blobs of melted gold PLATED pins, and that they need further refining to recover the gold. So I don't see any fraud here. Sure, they are looking for a fool to buy a blob of metal that probably cost more to melt than the value of gold in it. If I could go out in my yard and pick up a rock and convice someone (without lying) that they should give me $26 bucks for it, then that's just free enterprise working in my favor. I mean, c'mon, they have one of the blobs in the shape of a heart. Think of the artistic value. and each piece in certainly unique.

-Zenophryk


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 10, 2012)

zenophryk said:


> So I just looked at the E-bay listing. Am I missing something? Have they edited it since it was posted here? It dosn't apear to me to be fraud. It states that these are blobs of melted gold PLATED pins, and that they need further refining to recover the gold. So I don't see any fraud here. Sure, they are looking for a fool to buy a blob of metal that probably cost more to melt than the value of gold in it. If I could go out in my yard and pick up a rock and convice someone (without lying) that they should give me $26 bucks for it, then that's just free enterprise working in my favor. I mean, c'mon, they have one of the blobs in the shape of a heart. Think of the artistic value. and each piece in certainly unique.
> 
> -Zenophryk



Free enterprise, maybe. Not honest, hell yes. Why?
It is easy to present whatever in a way to look better than truth. They are certainly not just melted. Every one from here who melted a gram of metal will tell you that melted pins will never look like that. They are melted and then that blob is "prepared" to look better than truth. If that is free enterprise then so be it.

Are they yours?


----------



## kurt (Sep 10, 2012)

the webster dictionary diffines fraud as follows - the act or practice of cheating, tricking, or lying: dishonesty (2) something used to cheat or trick (3) a person who cheats or is not what he or she pretends to be

So the fact is that anyone that practices this kind of BS may think its - "just free enterprise working in my favor" - but the truth is they are flat out dishonest & using fraud in the practice of doing business

Kurt


----------



## mls26cwru (Sep 13, 2012)

yeah, these guys are just outright cheats... they are trying to mislead people... I asked a couple of them what karat it was, and they said 'i dunno for sure, but it is less than 10k'

these guys are a joke and just taking people for their money... im fairly certain most of what they are selling is just ground chunks of bronze...


----------



## EndTheFed (Nov 14, 2012)

SBrown said:


> vango57 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen the "buttons" on Ebay for sale. No chimneys and I am believing they may just be the whole pins melted together.
> ...




I'm brand new to this forum, and gold refining as well. I have a co-worker who bought a few of these "melted drop scrap computer gold" chunks on e-bay, and he says they can be refined and the actual gold be extracted from them. I was considering purchasing a few for myself, but am a little skeptical. Judging from the above posts, it looks like he's thrown his money away. Is there any chance he'll get any gold from them?
Thanks.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2012)

EndTheFed said:


> it looks like he's thrown his money away. Is there any chance he'll get any gold from them?
> Thanks.



im afraid that he will not recover enough to make a difference. when you buy pins, you can see the pins and be able to estimate yield on known recovery rates. when you buy a blob of molten metal, it could be a lump of melted brass. too, gold content of computer pins is measured in FRACTIONS of grams per pound. unless he bought a truck load, he wouldnt have enough gold to see in a test tube.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 14, 2012)

If they were gold plated before they were melted, it's still there. But there is no guarantee the pins weren't stripped before they were melted.

Selling pins as they are and as they appear would be the honest way.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Nov 14, 2012)

SBrown said:


> Palladium, you are right, 100% right, specially considering the current situation we both have knowledge of that just came to light today.
> 
> It makes me angry, there are so many honest and hard working people on this forum that are trying, very hard, to elevate the status of refining. Then we have these mentally constipated wastes of carbon on eBay, selling their lies and making the rest of us look bad.
> 
> ...


----------

